# blaupunt standard sat nav 748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i have triedto use the standard sat nav in my 06 748 but cannot find anyway to insert a full postcode.
anyone know how to do it,i have read the manual but it is no help


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Standard Blaupunkt*

What model of Sat Nav is it?

Hand Held Blaupunkt? Built-in Blaupunkt or Built-In Retrofit?
Do you have a picture or can you find one on google Images you can show me?

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi it is the Travel Pilot model,came as standard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TravePilot*



dave-rsvr said:


> hi it is the Travel Pilot model,came as standard


TravelPilot is the name for a series, it will have an exact model number.

There are around 25 Models.

Have a look here!

But you will need your model number off the back.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

it is the one in link the 'Exact model '
http://www.blaupunkt.de/fileadmin/user_upload/download/manuals/7612301021001_BA_DE.pdf


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bluespot*

Hello,

Blaupunkt have had a major shakeup.

You will have to email them in Germany for the English Manual in .pdf format that they will email back to you.

[email protected]

You can buy them on ebay

But why pay a fiver for what you can get for free?

Hoep this helps?

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i have the manual but cannot get the full postcode in.
when you go through the options it doesnt seem to do as per the manual says.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Software*



dave-rsvr said:


> i have the manual but cannot get the full postcode in.
> when you go through the options it doesnt seem to do as per the manual says.


It may well be that it has capability for full postcode, but your current disc may not support it. Or the full post codes may only apply to Germany for example.

My previous Disc in one of my systems only supported for Example

MK1

It then updated to

MK1 1XX

With the next update

and Finally will now accept

MK1 1NA which gives the road/street rather than a list.

What year is the disc?

IS it the older Teleatlas?

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
it is a tele atlas 2006 europe.
i can put 2 letters in and see the space symbol which you would use after the 3rd digit but if i put the 3rd digit in that symbol disappears and i can go no further if that makes sense


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Normally*

Normally if the software is teleatlas....

After you enter for example MK1

You would get a list

MK1 1
MK1 2
MK1 3
MK1 4
MK1 5

Etc

The UK Postcodes are made up of

MK = Area
1 = District
Then The Sector followed by the unit.

As far as I am aware. Teleatlas did not add the sector until around 2007/8 Disc Issue.

TM
I think Teleatlas for the uk only introduced the


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

mmm so being thick then how would you ever find anywhere using the sat nav then


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Find*



dave-rsvr said:


> mmm so being thick then how would you ever find anywhere using the sat nav then


Not thick.

What happens is........

If (as an example) you could only input

MK1 (for postcode)

all the Roads/Streets/Avenues in that postcode would then come up in the list for that area.

If you can then input

MK1 1

This would narrow the list down some

Full Postal code

MK1 1NA

Would bring up just that street

With me?

Where do you live?

TM


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i live in luton.
i will have another play with it.
most places i will use it for are remote as they are motox tracks which some can be hard to find without sat nav


----------

